# Ap Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure)



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anyone have an explanation for my fastboot not working? It was working just fine untill I tried to flash purity rom yesterday. It says "AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure) right when I plug it into my laptop and says my superuser binary is out dated. Any ideas?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Does anyone have an explanation for my fastboot not working? It was working just fine untill I tried to flash purity rom yesterday. It says "AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Flash Failure) right when I plug it into my laptop and says my superuser binary is out dated. Any ideas?


You didn't try to flash it in Rsd lite right? Just making sure


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes I sure did. Was that an EPIC FAIL moment?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you try one of the 1 click methods?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Did you try one of the 1 click methods?


+1 go to the bionic dev forumn and find the forever root v2.1 thread, download it and run option 1. Then after that flash roms in CLOCKWORK MOD RECOVERY lol. Let us know


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have tried petes 1 click and it says adb is missing. And I've also done the forever root and retried it over again, it says it goes through all the steps but nothing happens to my phone not even a reboot. I believe it has to be in fastboot mode to run the forever root but as soon as I put it in fastboot mode it says flash failure before I even plug it in. I will give it another try after work though.


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had this happen for a while when I didn't do the updates to 5.7.893 installed fully. Did you happen to do the radio update and not complete all 3 steps or anything?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

That may be what I did. I downloaded all 3 links but when I was flashing, I only installed oneand it took me to 5.7.893 so I left it alone. I was rooted and updated but then I tried to flash the purity rom and lost everything


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I had this error. "failed flash" when trying to use RSD Lite to restore to stock. The only way I was able to get back was using http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> That may be what I did. I downloaded all 3 links but when I was flashing, I only installed oneand it took me to 5.7.893 so I left it alone. I was rooted and updated but then I tried to flash the purity rom and lost everything


It was either flash the 5.5.886-5.7.893 update file, or flash the 3 files under "steps no longer needed" in the OP of the Forever root thread. If your on 5.7.893 now, I would just root using the script option #3 and root, then install your ROM again.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice! I will try to run script 3 after work. Will the 'missing adb file' affect anything?


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

Try re-downloading the released root files


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

thetingster said:


> I had this error. "failed flash" when trying to use RSD Lite to restore to stock. The only way I was able to get back was using http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


Use this but do option 1


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

ok guys thank you very much for the help. I am rooted on 5.5.886. What would be the best route to get to rooted 5.7.893? and what rom do you guys recommend? I was on theory then went to trusty ole liberty. Is purity or shifter better than the alternatives??


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> ok guys thank you very much for the help. I am rooted on 5.5.886. What would be the best route to get to rooted 5.7.893? and what rom do you guys recommend? I was on theory then went to trusty ole liberty. Is purity or shifter better than the alternatives??


Eclipse is nice


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thanks I'll try that one out. Im rooted now with no update but I'm just fine with that. Thanks again for all the help


----------

